# Bilbao



## bettina (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi!

I am living in Bilbao since half a year and were looking for spanish classes. As far as I know there exists one organisation (instituto hemingway) which offers spanish classes. I prefer classes with more ppl but these classes are just offered during the day which is not possible for me as I have to work.

Does anybody know about other offers?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Bettina,
I don't have any personal recommendations but if you just Google it in English or Spanish more schools come up, for example:
http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=clases+espa%C3%B1ol+bilbao&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

bettina said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am living in Bilbao since half a year and were looking for spanish classes. As far as I know there exists one organisation (instituto hemingway) which offers spanish classes. I prefer classes with more ppl but these classes are just offered during the day which is not possible for me as I have to work.
> 
> Does anybody know about other offers?


What about an online course, for example Spanish course to learn Spanish online. Start to study Spanish ? You can register and use it for free for a period to see how you get on before choosing to pay for the full service. Just a thought....


----------



## bettina (Jul 26, 2010)

@ Pesky: Thanks for the hint Pesky. I already tried it and I just found schools which offer classes during the week. I gave it another try ... but unfortunately the same results. Thanks anyway!

@ Lynn: thanks Lynn. I think it is a good option. The reason why I wanted to take classes with more ppl is to meet some other ppl as well ...

looking forward to further options


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bettina said:


> @ Pesky: Thanks for the hint Pesky. I already tried it and I just found schools which offer classes during the week. I gave it another try ... but unfortunately the same results. Thanks anyway!
> 
> @ Lynn: thanks Lynn. I think it is a good option. The reason why I wanted to take classes with more ppl is to meet some other ppl as well ...
> 
> looking forward to further options


Soooo, you're looking for clases at the weekend?
I thought you wanted during the week after work and I just assumed that the academies would offer this option.
Sounds like you could do with an intercambio. Try asking in Irish pubs where Spanish speakers with an interest in Britiah things might go. Sometimes they have intercambio nights/ events. Or they may have a notice board where people advertise this kind of thing.
Another idea could be to go to academied to ask if they could offer a class at the time and on the day you want. You never know, there might be demand for it???
Sorry, just ideas ...


----------



## bettina (Jul 26, 2010)

well ... actualy you understood it correct. I am looking for classes during the week but not during the day cause I have to work during the day. The only possibility is to take classes in the evening. But all academies have their classes during the day.
I will try it in the pubs as you have mentioned. do you know pubs in bilbao where foreigners go to. I am only aware of the dubliners ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

What about these. They do evenings & when I used them here in Lorca we could alter the hours to suit.

Spanish :: Current courses :: Olten :: inlingua


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

The only two I can comfortably trust, being as they're offered by local universities: 
Spanish for Foreigners - Universidad de Deusto - Deustuko Unibertsitatea

International Relations English Contenidos - International Visitors

It might be worth going to the city information office (directions found here: Bilbao.net, La ciudad - Oficina de Atención Ciudadana) to ask if there are free "espanol para extranjeros" classes. Here's information in English about Spanish classes through the town hall: Bilbao.net

I have no experience with these classes here. I did, however, take the DELE official certificate in Spanish last year at Deusto, and they were quite kind to me. It'll all depend on your schedule. Good luck!


----------

